# Only 1 frozen embryo is it worth trying FET?



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

We have only one embryo frozen. DH wants to try FET before another ICSI (he says it would be easier on me) but I dont fancy our chances with only one - will it even survive the thaw and our successful icsi cycle we had two embryos put in.

I do have a really regular cycle and I think I ovulate regularly too so I would be keen if I had more embryos.

We are meeting our consultant on Monday to discuss it further but I am wondering if we are better asking to progress with a full ICSI cycle. The other issue of course is money, we have enough to pay for FET but not ICSI but wonder if we are better putting the money towards ICSI.

Anyone else gone for FET with only one embryo?

x


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

FET is so much easier than doing a cycle [and cheaper] I would say go for it.

Your age and the age of your egg that made that frozen embryo are also in your favour. [This in my opinion is much more important then the number of embryos put it, or their quality or number of cells.]

Best wishes which ever option you choose.


----------



## acuna (Sep 10, 2008)

HI,

I have just had a frozen cycle with two blasts but it did not work. We have one left. I am lucky that I am now entitled to my NHS cycle of IVF. When I had my review with my consultant and said I was reluctant to do a frozen cycle with one enbryo as it seemed a big risk. He said he would advise us to have a non medicated frozen cycle as it's cheaper (£500) and a  lot less invasive both physically and emotionally. He felt we had nothing to lose and a lot to gain - although he was taking into consideration that the one left was a blast.

It's a hard decision to make and may depend on how soon you could get the money together etc. For us it was an easy decision because we only had to wait four weeks for our referral on the NHS (although we have had to wait 3 years to be eligable).

It only takes one egg and £500 is a lot cheaper than the £4000 for ICSI.

I would ask your consultant what grade the egg is etc as this may affect your decision.

Good luck


----------



## Lucca06 (Jan 18, 2007)

I would say its definitely worth a try.  We have one DS as a result of a natural FET with a single embryo and are currently 9 weeks pregnant as a result of a second single FET.

The first was because we only had one embyro left of our frosties (the second was through choice).

As mountainlion says it is much easier than doing a full cycle on many different levels, especially if you are able to do a natural FET.

Good luck with whichever option you decide on.

P.S.  When my DS was defrosted he was only a 6 cell day 3 so not viewed as top notch(?!), he then lost 2 of those cells in the thaw!  So it does honestly only take 1 and not always the best of the best, although he most definitely is now!!


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for your quick replies guys. I honestly cant remember what grade it was it was frozen on day 3. I got 10 eggs from my egg retrieval but only 5 fertilized 2 were put back at ET and only 1 out of the rest was good enough to be frozen. Barty its nice to hear some positive stories hope you are keeping well

Have to see what the consultant says but I guess we will put our name down for ICSI anyway we can always take our name off later. Because we have DD we are not eligible for NHS and I have no idea how we will find the money for ICSI but we have decided we cant let that stop us.


----------



## TammieJ (Sep 22, 2008)

I am so glad i found this thread.

I am on 2WW after - 4th FET - one BB boy from 1st FET.  We had 17 Embryos from 31 eggs this time but over two thaws only 3 survuved. 2 put back last time - BFN and remaining one was put back on Friday.  We had no choice in this obviously and i am devastated as our last FETs (at a different clinic) had better freeze/thaw rates - 7/12.

I had completely given up hope already as the embryo put back was only two cell - the embryologist said he thought it was about to split again from the shape of the cells.  

I cried the whole way through the ET so they never got to tell me the grade (good or bad? I don't know) although the doc went in and had a look and said it was a nice embie - this may have been consolation gesture!!

But maybe all is not lost even though i have zero symptoms etc etc and the odds are stacked against us!!

Tammie J


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Well we had our selfs all geared up for going ahead with FET in December but at the meeting with the consultant we changed our minds. He told us that they have not had any successful pregnancy in 2 years from single embryo transfers   their defrost rate is 50%

So we are going for full ICSI and if we need to we might have embryo left over from that cycle to be used with the current frostie.

Where are we going to find £3900   tx we have till April to find it.

Tammie the consultant today said they would only freezze a good embryo so it must be good quality.


----------



## TammieJ (Sep 22, 2008)

Jane - I think this is probably the best thing.  We were in a different situation where we had 7 frosties but only one survived the thaw so had no choice but to go ahead.  If I'd had an option I would've waited til I had more.  I hope you get your BFP..     .

TammieJ


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Tammie the chances of it not surving the thaw put me off. Good luck for you


----------

